
Tim Sweeney: The Man Behind ‘Fortnite’ - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-man-behind-fortnite-11560571201
======
yarapavan
Companies are harnessing the software behind hit videogame “Fortnite” to do
everything from designing cars to discovering drugs, tapping into its
realistic imaging and its ability to manipulate 3-D designs.

Epic Games Inc. licenses its Unreal Engine, which powers “Fortnite,” to other
game makers and companies in various sectors. Unity Technologies, whose
technology helps power “Pokémon Go,” also makes its software available.
Gaming-engine makers derive a significant share of revenue from licensing.

